# Bh 209



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone know where I can buy some of this powder near Clinton Twp. 48036?


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

Cabelas, Bass Pro, Williams, Jay's, and Bob's have it, probably Schupbach's as well, but they all want a pretty penny. ($35-$40 bucks + a container)

If you need something closer, I can't help you with the Mom & Pop Shops.

You could call Western and ask Shawn if he knows of someone closer. 406-234-0422.

I buy it by the case, and right now Powder Valley has it for $24 per jug every day. Of course you have to add Haz-Mat and Shipping to that, so it pays to buy in larger quantities. Most places will ship up to 48 pounds for the same Haz-Mat and Shipping that you would pay for 1 jug.

What type of rifle are you planning on shooting it in? I have been shooting it for 2 years now almost exclusively in my rifles with 209 ignition.

There is a learning curve to using the powder, if you have any questions I'd be glad to help you out.

Powder Valley
Click on "Powders", then click "Accurate Arms", Blackhorn 209 is on the first line.
http://www.powdervalleyinc.com/


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

I was at BP last Sat. and they had two jars of it on the shelf. $45/each.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

My buddy just bought a used M/L, I'm not sure what he has. I think it is a Knight. I called Western, and Bass Pro Shop is the closest place that sells it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

giver108 said:


> I was at BP last Sat. and they had two jars of it on the shelf. $45/each.


That is why I stopped buying from Bass Pro, unless something is on sale, they have priced themselves "Out Of This World"!



3fingervic,

May or may not work, depends on which type of Knight. You have to have a sealed 209 primer pocket, and use a full strength or magnum 209 primer.

More information here.

http://www.blackhorn209.com/

http://www.blackhorn209.com/files/pdf/brochure.pdf


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 6, 2009)

I would try Gander Mountain, at Hall Rd. and Schoenherr. They have a great muzzleloader section!


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I looked for him the last time I was there, and no go. Western said the closest place was BP. She went through all the places that order it in MI.


----------



## Ralphy (Apr 4, 2009)

hEY BUST A YOTE I have a knight disc magnum can I use bh 209 in this gun? I currently use 777 very accurate but it sure does leave a nasty hard fouling mess in the chamber area not very happy at all with the mess it leaves but the results after the shot are very good. Thanks for a reply


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

When I bought my BH209 from BPS they price matched it to Cabelas price which was $29 at the time, might be worth checking out Cabelas price now.
BPS price is crazy high.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

hEY BUST A YOTE I have a knight disc magnum can I use bh 209 in this gun? I currently use 777 very accurate but it sure does leave a nasty hard fouling mess in the chamber area not very happy at all with the mess it leaves but the results after the shot are very good. Thanks for a reply

If you are planning on using blackhorn 209 in your Knight you will need one of these. http://www.knightrifles.com/209-conversion-breech-plug-M900044/

It's the best investment that you will make.


----------



## Ralphy (Apr 4, 2009)

So are you saying I cant shoot the buckhorn 209 with the orange disc extreme and that I need the conversion kit so the primer only sits there without the disc, is there a hazzard with the disc or do you just prefer the conversion kit.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Your plastic primer holders will not work but the non plastic adapter works great in my disc ellite.


----------



## Ralphy (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info, I know I sure do love the way mine shoots as deadly as any rifle ive shot, but I've heard a lot about the 209 powder. The good news is I read on hear somwhere that someone bought out knight and they will be back in business


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

FYI, I have 4 Knight DISC rifles & shoot B209 in my orange disc'ed M-L without any problems. I keep things clean & dry & use a CCI-mag primer. My buddy used B209 with his red discs, no problem.


----------



## weshootalot (Feb 26, 2010)

I just got 2 of these breech plugs , earlier in the week. I have both, an "Original disc" and an "Extreme disc". ( the original really belongs to my wife, I just get to clean it) BH 209 worked just fine in both as long as I cleaned the small hole in the breech plug about every 3 rd shot. I found a paper clip wire worked just fine. If I didn't I'd get a hang fire...snap....bang, even with a Fed or CCI mag primer. I thought the hole might be a hair small, and the tech at BH 209 thought "maybe so". A friend who only hunts with a inline m-loader, suggested the breech plug that needs only the 209 ( no plastic thing). He said he had heard it does a better job preventing blow back and might help to keep the hole clear. When I got a hold of a person at Knight, to order the new plugs, he agreed with the idea, and that the primer gets crammed in real tight. BUT...to use this plug with B H 209, the hole needs to get enlarged to .035 inch. I measured the old plug (a real tight fit wire from a paper clip) and found it was .036 inch. A small safety pin wire fit real tight in the new breech plug, it measured .029 inch. It doesn't sound like much difference, but the safety pin really rattled around in the old b p's hole. The Knight person suggested a machine shop...must be real hard material. I asked if Knight could do it, nope, new owners, moved the factory, at least 6 to 8 months before production starts.
Note.. their plan is to continue to produce " the best muzzle loader in the world". I hope he's right....love ours, they will never be sold!

Hope this helps

shot alot and join the NRA


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

Ralphy said:


> hEY BUST A YOTE I have a knight disc magnum can I use bh 209 in this gun? I currently use 777 very accurate but it sure does leave a nasty hard fouling mess in the chamber area not very happy at all with the mess it leaves but the results after the shot are very good. Thanks for a reply



Ralphy,

The DISC Magnum will work, if you use new orange Discs and the Fed 209A or CCI 209M (Magnum) Primers. The Disc Extreme/Elite will work as well, but again use new FPJ's and the Fed 209A or CCI 209M (Magnum) Primers. Just make sure to keep the flash hole clear, and in the Extreme/Elite use a 1/8" drill bit turned by hand to clean out the carbon from the flame channel. The flame channel is at the base of the primer pocket down to the flash hole. This is important!

I much prefer the Non-Full Plastic Jacket Conversion that just uses a bare 209 primer. I also have Custom breech plugs for several of my rifles that utilize a vent liner. I have around 50 breech plugs, of all different configurations, and 13 muzzleloaders, with a new .45-70 barrel w/1:20 twist in the mail that will get a breech plug soon.

As far as Knights go I have 2 - .50 cal Disc Extremes, 1 - .45 cal DISC Magnum, 1 - .45 cal Disc Elite, 1 - .50 cal MK-85, 1 - 12 ga TK2000.

Knight Non-FPJ conversion (works best IMO), Luv2hunteup posted a direct link above for this conversion.










































Red FPJ (Full Plastic Jacket)


















Red FPJ compared to the Non-FPJ conversion

















These are all factory breech plugs, I also have custom plugs for my Knights and other rifles that work much better, but I won't bore you with those details.

Blackhorn 209 works best with a tight sealing ignition system. Some lesser ignition systems may work fine in warm weather, but when the temps drop below freezing they may not work very well at all. The best ignition system IMO is one with a enclosed primer pocket, a tight fitting 209 primer, a larger 5/32 flame channel, and a flash hole in the .031" to .036" 
diameter area.


----------

